# Maytag refrigerator problem



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I am new here and posted it in the wrong place


Ooops.



> Reposting to the (hopefully) correct forum.


Yup 



> I have a 7 year old Maytag side by side refrigerator which sits in the garage


Model#?



> I unplugged it and plugged it back again. I find that I hear a relay click, the lights dim and the relay clicks back again a few seconds later (the lights turn bright again). This happens every half a minute or so.


Low voltage ( extension cord ), bad compressor, bad start relay/overload would be suspects.
If compressor, check your warranty in your use and care manual.

Some helps...
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator.html#clicking

jeff.


----------



## gachar001 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Some more info on the Maytag refrigerator*

The Model # is MSD2454FR

I opened the back of the refrigerator and checked a few things.
1. The fan works, the relay clicks (loudly. It was not this loud before)
2. I can hear the compressor running. Then the relay clicks after a couple of seconds and the compressor stops.
3. I followed the instructions on the website link you sent me.
4. The capacitor seems ok.
5. I was not able to test the compressor amperage since I was not able to get my multi meter leads into the contacts.
6. I removed the white box (which clicks. I am assuming this is the relay). The box has 3 wires connected to it (orange, white and blue) on one side. On the other side, it is connected to the 3 pins on the compressor.
7. This box is rattling and some black crystal like substance is pouring from it. It looks like the culprit. 

Where can I get a replacement part? Also where can I find the part number?
It has the following things written on it . 
On the outer side
4SP1034
17 B00R

On the inner side
762PFBYY
-53 APX9A

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> MSD2454FR


Missing a digit.
MSD2454FRQ MSD2454FRW



> I was not able to test the compressor amperage since I was not able to get my multi meter leads into the contacts


Amp meter is clamp on around the wire...
http://www.applianceaid.com/electrical_testing_tips.html



> This box is rattling and some black crystal like substance is pouring from it. It looks like the culprit.
> Where can I get a replacement part? Also where can I find the part number?


New replacement relay kit...









Relay/overload assy - part number 12002783

jeff.


----------



## gachar001 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Just ordered it. Will update you after I install the part.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Please do 

jeff.


----------



## gachar001 (Apr 28, 2008)

*It works*

Thanks Jeff. 
I received the parts, installed it and it works fine. There was a black cap which goes over the overload and relay. It was hard to put on so I just left it off.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> There was a black cap which goes over the overload and relay. It was hard to put on so I just left it off.


?Cap? as in capacitor?....or the cover?

jeff.


----------



## zmaj (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys
i'm new here and new with diy stuff. could someone please help me with following.

My bad part is this:









i ordered a new overload and relay kit and received this:










will i be able to replace the old part with this new one? i mean it is still sealed in the bag and i was about to returned when i stumbled across this web page. if not will someone please post a webpage where i could buy the old school part.
btw. i got a maytag MSD2454FRW.

thanks everyone and sorry for my english.


----------

